# New York State PE Application Review Process



## CairnNY (Dec 5, 2017)

Has anyone had any issues trying to get a decent explanation as to why their experience write up in New York State was discredited? I put in for 7 years and 11 months of engineering experience and they only gave me credit for four years. (I need six years with an engineering technology degree.) I have called and emailed the New York State Department of Education multiple times and they refuse to give me detailed answers as to why they would not count some of my experience, and which pieces of experience did not count. All I want is to know where my experience fell short, and if my current position has been counted as 100% so that I know to apply again in two years.

They told me that the process is held in confidentiality. I feel like if they felt strongly enough to knock time off my application that they should stand behind it and give me some reasons....I feel like this top-secret process gives too much power to a few people's biases or egos and that they can make up any excuse to deny someone...

One tidbit of information that I was able to get out of the secretary on the phone was that they did not count my experience that occurred before my Bachelors Degree. They said that the work I did during school doesn't count because it is part of the Bachelors degree process, but the work I did was completely separate from my degree... I feel like that is an absolute garbage reason to knock a year of experience off. You are able to become a PE without any degree in NYS...why doesn't my summer work count?

I have emailed my assemblyman &amp; the state senator in my district because I feel that for my $400 write up fee, I am entitled to find out why I was denied...If you are going to tell me I suck, you better be able to tell me why I suck.

I am all fired up and on the warpath now...Has anyone else had any negative run ins with NYS?


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 6, 2017)

I live in California State.  I had no issues with CAS.


----------



## utilityeng (Dec 6, 2017)

Does your state engineering board not offer a process for application denial rebuttal?

In Florida, if you look at the board's meeting minutes, there are always individuals coming in front of the board to state their case as to why they should be allowed to apply even though their application was initially denied for one reason or another.

I guess it works differently in NY, but in FL, the engineering board is who decides whether or not your listed experience should count. If I understand you correctly, the NY Dept. of Edu. makes that determination in your case? That's a bummer.


----------



## GR8 PLUMENG (Dec 6, 2017)

NYS is very funny with the application process. Basically, they are looking for certain keywords in your application. Normally, when they deny your application, they tell you what is needed. My  first application was only credited 2.5yrs, although I had worked 4.5. So I needed to show 1.5 more years of experience. Make sure you have phases like "I designed .....", I calculated...., I used ... codes in my design. They love to see that. Good luck next time, and also start studying for the test. 

You think the application process is hard, the test is another beast. 

Goodluck


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I live in California State.  I had no issues with CAS.


But CA also does not allow work done in summers while in the process of getting one's bachelor degree to count towards experience for applying for licensure. It's considered an internship, not actual work experience.

I'm sorry I don't have any real advice for you, @CairnNY. I do agree that it doesn't seem fair that you can't get any information about why you were denied. Can you post here what sort of work experience you have? That might give board members a good idea of what you might be missing.

I wish you good luck in your getting your application approved!


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 6, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> But CA also does not allow work done in summers while in the process of getting one's bachelor degree to count towards experience for applying for licensure. It's considered an internship, not actual work experience.


I was just trying to give CairnNY a hard time for the unnecessary "S" at the end of his "NY".


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I was just trying to give CairnNY a hard time for the unnecessary "S" at the end of his "NY".


You're too clever for me.


----------



## wyman (Dec 8, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I was just trying to give CairnNY a hard time for the unnecessary "S" at the end of his "NY".


Is there an enormous jurisdiction called "California City?" The "S" is very necessary!

As for the meat of the question: you don't need to say you designed things all by yourself, but you do need to use active verbs to describe the things you did and definitely namedrop any and all related codes for every single thing. You're not "involved," you "consulted the AASHTO Green Book in the field to make design recommendations for a new highway layout" or the equivalent in your discipline.


----------



## Reinouir (Dec 8, 2017)

Here is a good read I used when I did my experience write up. 

https://www.nspe.org/resources/licensure/resources/demonstrating-qualifying-engineering-experience-licensure

NYS is quite critical on your experience review and they do look for key words. I hioe this helps.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 8, 2017)

wyman said:


> Is there an enormous jurisdiction called "California City?" The "S" is very necessary!


I respectfully disagree.

Until NYC starts issuing PE licenses, I think we can safely use NY and not NYS in the context of this forum's discussions.


----------



## Reinouir (Dec 8, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Until NYC starts issuing PE licenses, I think we can safely use NY and not NYS in the context of this forum's discussions.




Dont give them any ideas lol.


----------



## wyman (Dec 8, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Until NYC starts issuing PE licenses, I think we can safely use NY and not NYS in the context of this forum's discussions.


Hmm, let's see what they call themselves...


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 8, 2017)

wyman said:


> Hmm, let's see what they call themselves...


Touche.


----------



## CairnNY (Dec 11, 2017)

Most of my experience is in Construction...and I feel like that is frowned upon...Has anyone ever tried applying in a different state after getting denied? I live 45 minutes from the Vermont border, and I am wondering if I will have an easier road there....

There was even a thread on here on how to qualify for the PE exam with Construction Experience and I followed it to a tee...I still didn't have any luck...


----------



## bsimms89 (Dec 12, 2017)

I also just applied to the exam for the first time but was approved. On my application I claimed about 4.5 years of experience plus my Master's degree so that totals 5.5 years. It's pretty widely known that NY doesn't count time earned during the summers while you are also earning your bachelors degree. They say this is because they count the bachelors degree as 8 years of the required 12 years experience (leaving you only needing 4 more of work experience) even though 3 months out of the year you are off from classes, so they feel that since they are giving you that much time they won't also count time earned in the summers off. I actually also worked at another engineering firm for 8 months between my bachelor degree and starting my master's degree (but both me and my employer knew I would only be there temporarily because I was applying to masters programs)  but I didn't even include that in my claimed experience because I wasn't sure if they would count it and didn't want to try to debate if it was an internship or a job with them even though I was a staff engineer.

All I can say is you have to be very detailed in you explanations of your work. I work largely in construction as well but also design much of the site layouts, steel and concrete structures that the company erects. For my 4.5 years of experience when I filled out form 4A documenting my time I had roughly 29 pages at size 10 font of jobs explaining every job that I worked only and specifically everything that I did on those jobs. You just have to be as thorough as possible and explain everything that you do in your daily work so they can fully understand everything that you do.


----------



## lionsroar (Dec 12, 2017)

How long did the review process take? I mailed my PE Comity application at the end of August and submitted my NCEES record, but my PE license has still not been granted as of today. It's been over 3 months... this is getting frustrating!


----------



## bsimms89 (Dec 12, 2017)

I dont know how long that takes, the New York State applicationto sit for the PE exam was due on October 16th I think. I had mine in by the end of September because as of the beginning of September they still hadn't updated the website since the spring application deadline, so I was already almost done with my application by the time they had the October 16 deadline posted. My approval to take the test was sent out on November 30th. If you already passed the test and are applying for comity I cant give any advice on how long that takes in New York.


----------



## lionsroar (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm already a PE and licensed in NJ, I just wanted to get my NYS PE license. So I applied through comity using the NCEES record.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 14, 2017)

lionsroar said:


> How long did the review process take? I mailed my PE Comity application at the end of August and submitted my NCEES record, but my PE license has still not been granted as of today. It's been over 3 months... this is getting frustrating!


I'm still waiting on mine as well, and the interim license. I sent mine mid-August.

I got an email August 31st, asking me to verify my home address for consideration of the interim license, and thats all I've heard.

When I originally was compiling, the woman I spoke with said it may take up to 1 year (which is why they grant interim licensure).


----------



## PB&Jelly (Dec 17, 2017)

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> NYS is very funny with the application process. Basically, they are looking for certain keywords in your application. Normally, when they deny your application, they tell you what is needed. My  first application was only credited 2.5yrs, although I had worked 4.5. So I needed to show 1.5 more years of experience. Make sure you have phases like "I designed .....", I calculated...., I used ... codes in my design. They love to see that. Good luck next time, and also start studying for the test.
> 
> You think the application process is hard, the test is another beast.
> 
> Goodluck


How many pages per year of experience do you recommend submitting for the required four years?


----------



## PB&Jelly (Dec 17, 2017)

How many pages per year of experience do you recommend submitting for the required four years?

ALSO, do you hand-write or type?  What size font and do you double space?


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Dec 18, 2017)

GR8 PLUMENG said:


> NYS is very funny with the application process. Basically, they are looking for certain keywords in your application. Normally, when they deny your application, they tell you what is needed. My  first application was only credited 2.5yrs, although I had worked 4.5. So I needed to show 1.5 more years of experience. Make sure you have phases like "I designed .....", I calculated...., I used ... codes in my design. They love to see that. Good luck next time, and also start studying for the test.
> 
> You think the application process is hard, the test is another beast.
> 
> Goodluck


I second this. Do not use "I was responsible for..." or "I oversaw....".


----------



## MoStructuresMoFun (Dec 18, 2017)

I had a similar situation with my NYS application.  But first, I'll offer up my timeline comments.

Submitted my initial application in October to take the exam in April.  I received a rejection letter in mid-January after I had already started studying.

Recently I submitted my application for apply via comity (they took the $377 fee I paid for the initial application and applied it to the comity application) in December and was told that I would hear back in 1 to 3 months.

Okay, back to the application issue.  I applied right when I had 4 years of experience (2 years working in construction, 1 year of grad school and 1 year at a design firm).  I was rejected and told that I needed 1.5 more years of experience, similar to CairnNY, I was not given any explanation and was quite upset.  My solution was to take the exam in North Carolina, where the application process occurs after you sit for the exam.  I passed on the first try and North Carolina had no issue with my work experience.  I am assuming that they are highly critical of construction experience and are looking for pure design experience.  I don't have anything to back that up, but that is the only way I could justify it.

This month I spoke with NYSPE and changed my application from a new applicant to a comity application and submitted my NCEES record in the hopes of getting a license via comity.

Has anyone considered submitting a Freedom of Information Act request to see behind the curtain for these discussions?  I feel like the secretiveness of the whole process is really unnecessary.


----------



## lionsroar (Dec 22, 2017)

I messaged NYS in October about my August Comity application. This is what they said:

[SIZE=10pt]Your application is under review.  You will be notified in writing of the Board’s determination.  Review time is approximately 8 to 16 weeks, depending upon the number of applications under review.  If you do not receive a response by mid January you may wish to contact the Board Office.[/SIZE]


----------



## lionsroar (Jan 5, 2018)

MoStructuresMoFun said:


> I had a similar situation with my NYS application.  But first, I'll offer up my timeline comments.
> 
> Submitted my initial application in October to take the exam in April.  I received a rejection letter in mid-January after I had already started studying.
> 
> ...


Do you have an update on your comity application? I've been waiting since August for mines. And still no license


----------



## John QPE (Jan 5, 2018)

They must be looking at mine.....apparently they reached out to NCEES today to say that my FE results were not in my record.


----------



## lionsroar (Jan 8, 2018)

John QPE said:


> They must be looking at mine.....apparently they reached out to NCEES today to say that my FE results were not in my record.


When did you submit your application?


----------



## John QPE (Jan 8, 2018)

lionsroar said:


> When did you submit your application?


Early August


----------



## lionsroar (Jan 9, 2018)

John QPE said:


> Early August


Awesome, then that means they're going to review our applications with the Initial PE applicants, so hopefully by the end of the month we should get our numbers.


----------



## lionsroar (Jan 10, 2018)

John QPE said:


> Early August


Just got my number FYI


----------



## John QPE (Jan 11, 2018)

Still nothing for me....I had to send them FE Exam results on top of my FE already being verified in the NCEES Record.


----------



## MoStructuresMoFun (Jan 19, 2018)

lionsroar said:


> Do you have an update on your comity application? I've been waiting since August for mines. And still no license


Update:  Comity application rejected.  I really don't understand what is going on with New York.  I e-mailed back and forth with a staff member there trying to get more information, but I really have hit a wall.

Here is a brief summary.  My initial application (filed October 2016) was rejected and stated I needed 1.5 more years experience.  My comity application was rejected (filed November 2017) stating I need 1 more year of experience (or need to further justify the one year).  This is confusing to me since a year had past since I submitted my application.  I asked the women I had been corresponding with via e-mail if I could get any more information about what experience they are not counting or need further explanation about and she said that the Board does not share this information, which to me is a bad policy.

Additionally, it sounds like NYS is not a fan of the NCEES record since they asked that I resubmit forms 4 and 4A which require my prior supervisors to submit forms.  They are giving me one more chance to submit my application without paying an additional fee.  I think I am just going to start over and make sure that everything is explained very thoroughly.

If you are still waiting I would call the office and they will check on it for you.


----------

